# securing the camp, secure the place



## hetgroeneboekje

Hi. This is about a military operation, and I don't really know what we would say in Dutch. Het kamp in beslag nemen? Het kamp zeker stellen? 

The context is: We will find more details after securing the camp. It will be a night operation. Be fast! Secure the place as quickly as possible. 

Bij voorbaat dank voor jullie suggesties.


----------



## nv1962

Het is zowel "onder controle brengen" als "zeker stellen" (in de zin van "veilig maken"); aangezien het laatste het eerste veronderstelt, zou je mijns inziens kort door de bocht kunnen met "zeker stellen".


----------



## hetgroeneboekje

Ik ben nu meer voor: in beslag nemen. Volgens mij vallen ze het kamp binnen van de vijand, en nemen ze het in beslag/nemen het over.

Ik heb dit ervan gemaakt: Als we het kamp in beslag hebben genomen vinden we verdere details. Het wordt een nachtoperatie. Wees vlug! Voer de inbeslagname zo snel mogelijk door. 

Wat denk jij?


----------



## Frank06

hetgroeneboekje said:


> Ik ben nu meer voor: in beslag nemen. Volgens mij vallen ze het kamp binnen van de vijand, en nemen ze het in beslag/nemen het over.


Een kamp in beslag nemen lijkt me vrij eigenaardig. Overmeesteren, veroveren, overnemen (?), ...


> Als we het kamp in beslag hebben genomen vinden we verdere details. Het wordt een nachtoperatie. Wees vlug! Voer de inbeslagname zo snel mogelijk door.



Ik heb de indruk dat de personages 'schrijftaal spreken'.
'Wees vlug' lijkt me niet echt spreektaal, evenmin als "de inbeslagname doorvoeren".

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## hetgroeneboekje

Nu ja, het zijn instructies van een computerspel. Dus de gamer is zeg maar een van de soldaten die de operatie gaan uitvoeren. Het is dus de vertaling van de opdracht aan de soldaten. Wees vlug heb ik geschreven omdat ik niet twee keer "snel" wilde gebruiken. In het Engels staat er namelijk: Be fast! Secure the place as quickly as possible. 
Wat is er mis met "wees snel"? Het is toch een instructie?

Bedank voor je input
Carlo


Carlo


----------



## George French

hetgroeneboekje said:


> Nu ja, het zijn instructies van een computerspel. Dus de gamer is zeg maar een van de soldaten die de operatie gaan uitvoeren. Het is dus de vertaling van de opdracht aan de soldaten. Wees vlug heb ik geschreven omdat ik niet twee keer "snel" wilde gebruiken. In het Engels staat er namelijk: Be fast! Secure the place as quickly as possible.
> Wat is er mis met "wees snel"? Het is toch een instructie?
> 
> Bedank voor je input
> Carlo
> 
> 
> Carlo


 
Be fast! is not necessarily an instruction, could be advice. I wish you luck with games English. I would advise that you should start by translating the English into English! Also check the Dutch target age group before choosing the Dutch vocabulary.


----------



## hetgroeneboekje

Thanks George. But it wouldn't matter much if it was advice or an instruction, would it? "Wees snel" could be both too. 
Very true about translating the English into English though. I am only doing this one games translation, not planning on doing many more. But not ruling anything out of course.


----------



## jippie

Ik zou de volgende suggestie willen doen: "Schiet op!" ipv "Wees snel!"

Groet, Yolanda


----------



## nv1962

Well... To my ears, the exhortation: "Be fast!" does have an odd ring in English, also. I'd say instead: "Hurry!" or more formally "Be quick!" or more in Tolkien style: "Be swift!" Probably it's because the use of "fast" (to me at least) suggests using the verb "to do" instead, e.g.: "Do it fast!" Actually, a better version in more "typical" military vernacular (at least in US English) would be _On the double, soldier!_

Back to the issue proper here, and in hindsight, I'd suggest: "onder controle brengen" for _to secure._


----------



## moldo

hetgroeneboekje said:


> Hi. This is about a military operation, and I don't really know what we would say in Dutch. Het kamp in beslag nemen? Het kamp zeker stellen?
> 
> The context is: We will find more details after securing the camp. It will be a night operation. Be fast! Secure the place as quickly as possible.
> 
> Bij voorbaat dank voor jullie suggesties.


 
My feeling is that the best translation is: het kamp veilig stellen, de plek veilig stellen


----------

